# How long do Centipedes live?



## jaijjs (Oct 26, 2003)

I have been reading the posts for some time now, but I haven't been able to find out about the lifespan of Centipedes. Is there any book or ? that I could get that would cover this question?





> A nod is as good as a wink to a blind horse..


 A nod is as good as a wink to a blind horse..:?


----------



## MrDeranged (Oct 26, 2003)

There are pretty much two books that are of any worth when it comes to centipedes that I know of.

One is Carl Sandefer's book "The Giant Centipedes of the Genus Scolopendra"

and Dr. Rowland Shelley's monograph "A Synopsis of the North American Centipedes of the Order Scolopendromorpha (Chilopoda)"

On another note, it's hard to say how long centipedes live as not many people have raised them from birth to death.  It's thought that they live anywhere from 5 - 8 yrs though.

Hope that helps some.

Scott


----------



## jaijjs (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info..I will look for the first book that you mentioned.  Swift has it lised, but it is "out of stock". Just a little something else with regards to Myriopods. Last night my wife and I was watching a animal show on TV. They had a segment on Millipedes and Lemers in Madagascar. The Lemers catch the Millies and gently bite them until they release a liquid compound that the Lemers rub all over to repell other insects. Also, the Lemers ingest some of this stuff and they wind up getting high as a kite!! They release the Millies unharmed. One of the compounds that they release is Cyanide.. So..DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!!!


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 29, 2003)

*Carl Sandefers Book*

Hi,
     Try Todd Gearheart for Sandefer's book.he got a copy for me,when nobody else could.Got it to me in record time as well.I live in the UK. The book is very informative on scolopendra and great for me as a newcomer to the centipede hobby.


----------



## scorpio (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaijjs _
> *Thanks for the info..I will look for the first book that you mentioned.  Swift has it lised, but it is "out of stock". Just a little something else with regards to Myriopods. Last night my wife and I was watching a animal show on TV. They had a segment on Millipedes and Lemers in Madagascar. The Lemers catch the Millies and gently bite them until they release a liquid compound that the Lemers rub all over to repell other insects. Also, the Lemers ingest some of this stuff and they wind up getting high as a kite!! They release the Millies unharmed. One of the compounds that they release is Cyanide.. So..DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!!! *


Yeah, I saw that.  Pretty interesting considering the millis are left unharmed.


----------

